# Finding a place to sleep...



## 0ddity

Ok so, this has happened to me a few times in the past couple of weeks. I'll get dropped off on the outskirts of some small town and it is nearly night.(I don't like hitching at night, usually because I'm tired and I'd rather not get smashed by a car.) There isn't really much around me except for gas stations, sorted other businesses, bars, and hotel/motels. Where does one sleep without having to resort to using reserve money for a motel? Not really a problem in a big city, there are tons of places to sleep.


----------



## wildboy860

anywhere you wont been seen!!!! behind bushes, dumpsters any little patch of woods. just think like a ninja.


----------



## spoon

A bush/tree line or a dumpster if its raining.
You have "reserve" money? Like Steel Reserve?

Is this even a real question?


----------



## crow

Bushes, woods, Between buildings that don't open until 5am. Early bird gets the worm, right. Early traveler doesn't get busted. Use your instincts. Watch a place for an hour. determine the traffic, and visibility from all angles.


----------



## 0ddity

Haha yes it's a real question.


----------



## spoon

How long have you been on the road?


----------



## thisisme

wildboy860 said:


> anywhere you wont been seen!!!! behind bushes, dumpsters any little patch of woods. just think like a ninja.


 exactly, oh and make sure theres no sprinklers!


----------



## 0ddity

Thanks for the tips guys.
-
And Spoon, I haven't been on the road too long. I've been on the road for a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## Tanner

usually if you are on the outskirts of towns there is almost always some kind of shrubs and trees around on and off ramps. thats where i usually end up, plus its nice to wake up, walk ten feet and be on your on ramp ready to get the shit out of there


----------



## Rambler

Good places would be "nice" alleys like next to a dumpster or something where your not out in the open so people wont fuck with you.


----------



## chaosfactorxx

Pretty much anywhere ninja. I much prefer outskirts of towns to big cities. Less of a chance of getting woken up by cops.


----------



## bryanpaul

i love how a good percent of highway exits in america have nice little stands of trees right there for you to sleep/chill in


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe

And make sure not being seen means at night AND in the morning. It's not nice going to sleep behind a dumpster and finding out it's where the employees of that building take their smoke break!


----------



## spoon

Wasn't really trying to be rude. Just found it a little odd. Most people don't even consider getting a hotel. Unless its after a gathering or something.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

don't sleep behind/in unfamiliar dumpsters. You never know when they are going to be emptied and might get crushed.


----------



## Puckett

bryanpaul said:


> i love how a good percent of highway exits in america have nice little stands of trees right there for you to sleep/chill in



i have noticed alot of those places are getting cleared out because people like to camp in them. it kinda suxs cuz they are nice to crash in after you get droped off you can just go right there. 

and no one has said under a bridge, not bad never had any problems when i stayed under them.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I get motels. I work for what money I have though. I aint a gutter punk just a tramp. I do what i can. Motels are nice sometimes, chill out watch some tube and get baked before tramping again. I dont get then often but look forward to it when I do


----------



## Myechtatel

spoon said:


> A bush/tree line or a dumpster if its raining.
> You have "reserve" money? Like Steel Reserve?
> 
> Is this even a real question?


I have reserve money too. Not everyone spends every dollar they make on beer.

Anyway, I find that small towns are usually better to find places to sleep. More woods, less cops... I prefer sleeping in my tent so I'll take a patch of woods any day.


----------



## Dmac

i can always find a place to sleep if i am around small towns or in the country. big cities suck, i never feel secure when i pic a place. give me a haystack anytime!


----------



## LeeevinKansas

Tanner said:


> usually if you are on the outskirts of towns there is almost always some kind of shrubs and trees around on and off ramps. thats where i usually end up, plus its nice to wake up, walk ten feet and be on your on ramp ready to get the shit out of there


 
you sir have about summed it up. 

i slept in a ditch on the edge of newton once. cars were going by 10 ft from me. even lightpoles were on the sidewalk. but the shadow covered this area of trees. and the ditch was shallow but deep enough if i laid flat and didnt move around, although slitly uncomfortable, i could sleep. and no one would bother me. the last thing on someones mind is "i wonder if theres any hobos sleeping along this ditch next to this road ive never seen hobos in ditches in?


----------



## Nelco

0ddity said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.
> -
> And Spoon, I haven't been on the road too long. I've been on the road for a little over 2 weeks.



card board will help you not get infested..watch out for ant hills..


----------



## Nelco

not being sarcastic
sleeping under no soliciting signs is always funny


----------



## CdCase123

this ability will become a skill overtime


----------



## L.C.

Back of u-hauls and those sheds at lowes and home depot. on "thumbs up" they slept in a clothing rack in a wal-mart. I waanna try that someday.


----------



## Dmac

flat topped buildings, like retail stores, are great, as long as there are no taller buildings around (then you might be seen!).


----------



## 1544c

abandoned/empty buildings are my favorite.
once i found a motel that had been shut down. i checked some of the doors and found one unlocked. had a free hotel to myself for the night. no electricity but the room was warmer than it was outside and the bed was comfortable. got up early and made the bed all nice like i was never there. left no trace.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Spent a lot of time under bridges that other tramps were not at. Sleep in woods a lot too. What's real fun is layin low in a patch of woods in a suburban area and not bein known


----------



## bryanpaul

L.C. said:


> Back of u-hauls and those sheds at lowes and home depot. on "thumbs up" they slept in a clothing rack in a wal-mart. I waanna try that someday.



home depot and lowes sheds have saved my ass from the rain so many times .....me and my girl found a two story barn-type one in newport news we lived in for a few days ......and it seems like anywhere there is a "no trespassing dept. of transportation. " sign by the highway theres usually a good camp spot near it


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Slept in the reeds next to the canal in Santa Cruz once.
Right in the MIDDLE of town by Trader Joes- totally stealth fun.
Heard the hippie, crusty home bums gettign harrassed by the cops,
but I was nice and warm and got to sleep all night!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hopped the fence at a U Haul when I was younger and just on the streets in San Francisco.
We would sleep in the U Hauls.
This worked well for a while then a security guard and dog turned up :>(


----------



## Vixious

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Slept in the reeds next to the canal in Santa Cruz once.
> Right in the MIDDLE of town by Trader Joes- totally stealth fun.
> Heard the hippie, crusty home bums gettign harrassed by the cops,
> but I was nice and warm and got to sleep all night!


Man i miss the levee in SC, just gotta watch out for homebum shit, sucks washing yer pants in the metro bathroom, though heartily greeting everyone that walks in while your standing there washing your pants in the toilet while in yer boxers was a hilarious occasion.


----------



## Vixious

havent seen it mentioned on this post, but cities and bridges especially, always check for use needles/rigs before you sit/stretch out. Also, watch out for human/animal waste, you cant always smell it till its too late.


----------



## 0ddity

This should be a sticky.


----------

